#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  Downloading from http://ifile.it

## f81aa

I would like to ask you forum members if you have received a message stating that you have to sign in to receive the download ticket for certain files stored in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

This has happened to me while downloading some of the files you guys have posted as well as to some members that have tried to download some of mine.

Please let me know.



Best regardsSee More: Downloading from http://ifile.it

----------


## Fredo405

> I would like to ask you forum members if you have received a message stating that you have to sign in to receive the download ticket for certain files stored in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].
> 
> This has happened to me while downloading some of the files you guys have posted as well as to some members that have tried to download some of mine.
> ...



It happens when link owner apply some administrative restrictions on it but in generally this rarely happens.

Regards,
FJ

----------


## f81aa

I was curious about the possibility that there were default settings in my account that were creating this annoyance.

I found out that ifile.it only ask users who use adblock (and hence make it uneconomical to continue to provide a free service) to sign up for a free account, in hope they like the service and tell their friends.

If a forum member does not receive a download ticket and is asked to sign in, he/she can either disable adblock when visiting that site or create a free account. I opted for the latter.

Sometimes I have seen members reporting broken links of some posts and I have been able to download minutes later. Maybe they were having this problem.

Regards :Smile:

----------

